# other private labs?



## who_gives_a_shit (Jan 30, 2015)

I checked out privatemdlabs and in tiny writing at the bottom says due to the laws it cannot deal with certain states including mine. Are there other options or no?


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 30, 2015)

They're rather pricey but what are you gonna do in commie states?

http://www.mdlabtests.com/



			
				MDLabTests said:
			
		

> "MDLabTests.com is NOW AVAILABLE in New York, New Jersey, Rhode Island & Massachusetts! Maryland is temporarily on hold."


----------



## mickems (Jan 30, 2015)

who_gives_a_shit said:


> I checked out privatemdlabs and in tiny writing at the bottom says due to the laws it cannot deal with certain states including mine. Are there other options or no?



see Stoli's post about labs and bloodwork.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 31, 2015)

Buy a gift card and use an out of state address and lab location is one option


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Jan 31, 2015)

You could have an md write a script for levels, then tell the lab you don't want the results reported to the md. I've done that before. Of course I have md friends who don't mind


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Jan 31, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> Buy a gift card and use an out of state address and lab location is one option



I'm not quite sure I understand how this could work. I do have a friends address I could use from Florida


----------



## JackC4 (Jan 31, 2015)

Trini had a thread about getting labs done In general convo section


----------



## gomad75 (Feb 5, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> They're rather pricey but what are you gonna do in commie states?
> 
> http://www.mdlabtests.com/




I plan on using them too. I think the prices are reasonable, and keep an eye out for promo codes!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 5, 2015)

who_gives_a_shit said:


> I'm not quite sure I understand how this could work. I do have a friends address I could use from Florida



Buy a visa or MasterCard gift card so the card doesn't have an address linked to it. Order a blood panel from labsmd or privatemdlabs and select a location in a state that allows 3rd party blood tests. Put in a fake address in that state. Go a of the rest of the process as you normally would. If they ask for ID just tell them you recently moved in state.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 5, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> Buy a visa or MasterCard gift card so the card doesn't have an address linked to it. Order a blood panel from labsmd or privatemdlabs and select a location in a state that allows 3rd party blood tests. Put in a fake address in that state. Go a of the rest of the process as you normally would. If they ask for ID just tell them you recently moved in state.



Thank you. Much clearer now!


----------



## sitework333 (Feb 14, 2015)

Should I order a panel if this is my first cycle on over a decade?  I'm gonna run test e, and considering GH as well, any advice is appreciated.  I've never tested for levels before.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 14, 2015)

sitework333 said:


> Should I order a panel if this is my first cycle on over a decade?  I'm gonna run test e, and considering GH as well, any advice is appreciated.  I've never tested for levels before.



Yes you should


----------



## sitework333 (Feb 14, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> Yes you should



Is there any source information that could help me understand what i'm looking at, or working toward.  I'm totally new to this aspect of it.


----------



## McDuffy (Feb 15, 2015)

gomad75 said:


> I plan on using them too. I think the prices are reasonable, and keep an eye out for promo codes!



What test should I order? I don't see a "wellness profile" test, i think that test covers everything right?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/9303-How-to-get-accurate-testosterone-levels-results-from-blood-work

Basically for most things a hormone panel for females will suffice. You could order more optional tests but depends on what you're concerned about or want to know.


----------



## McDuffy (Feb 18, 2015)

MDLabTests.com is now available in New York, New Jersey, Massachusetts & Rhode Island for Wellness & STD Testing ONLY (part of a limited usage pilot program).

I just ordered and paid for a full estrogen test. are they gonna give me a hard time when i show up in teh next two days? what qualifies as "wellness"


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 18, 2015)

Wonder how long this will last


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 18, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> They're rather pricey but what are you gonna do in commie states?
> 
> http://www.mdlabtests.com/



there are other options if you live in NY and NJ
the mortheast states, its hard now
you can go to the next state but when u pay for the test u have to use a plasic that is FROM THAT STATE.
so if you live in say MA and want to go to NH, your card has to be from someone that lives in NH! can't use your own card if your from MA


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 19, 2015)

i just seen this. i think it would qualify. be interested to know how that turns out keep us posted man


McDuffy said:


> MDLabTests.com is now available in New York, New Jersey, Massachusetts & Rhode Island for Wellness & STD Testing ONLY (part of a limited usage pilot program).
> 
> I just ordered and paid for a full estrogen test. are they gonna give me a hard time when i show up in teh next two days? what qualifies as "wellness"


----------

